# 2 videos from today's trail ride with Lacey! plus one...



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

oh wow you only have a leadrope and halter on, Lacey is such a good girl 
I could never do that with my horse lol fear of him taking off and not having that much control


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

awww//i love her head bob when walking..she's on a mission!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

she is so adorable!! i love lacey.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yay! Lacey is just the cutest! She looks like she definitely enjoys her trails.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Her head bob is adorable!!!

Maggie used to do this step out, head swing thing. It was sooo odd, but you could tell she loved the trails.

Lacey is such a cutie!!!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

RedTree said:


> oh wow you only have a leadrope and halter on, Lacey is such a good girl
> I could never do that with my horse lol fear of him taking off and not having that much control


I know what you mean! I was so scared when I first rode Lacey in just a halter, but as it turns out, she's actually way more under control the way I was riding her there than when she's actually in a bridle with 2 reins! :lol: I have taught her a bunch of voice commands though so I feel a lot safer in the even that she were to throw caution to the wind. Haha And, it doesn't hurt that my torso/arms is/are long enough that I can grab her halter with very little effort. :lol:
It's pretty cool to be able to trust her like that, I feel really free when I know that the only reason I'm controlling her is because she's allowing me to. 



Gidget said:


> awww//i love her head bob when walking..she's on a mission!


She cracks me up! She's such a serious walker, like "I'm getting us from point A to point B in the most proper way possible, boss!"



reining girl said:


> she is so adorable!! i love lacey.


Thanks! And, me too! 



grayshell38 said:


> Yay! Lacey is just the cutest! She looks like she definitely enjoys her trails.


I took these with you in mind, my friend! Yay!

She does enjoy her trails! It took her a bit to really decide she liked them but now she's a machine on the trail. I actually clocked her the other day and her average walking speed is about 12mph. 



A knack for horses said:


> Her head bob is adorable!!!
> 
> Maggie used to do this step out, head swing thing. It was sooo odd, but you could tell she loved the trails.
> 
> Lacey is such a cutie!!!


I just LOVE her head bob too. I just want to grab her neck and snuggle it while she's walking (however, I've tried and she is not amused by silly antics on her back while she is getting us somewhere, silly girl!). I think the thing with her head bob is that she's actually doing a bit of a running walk, but since no one has actually ever taken a video from the ground of her doing it, I have no way to actually tell! haha

Thanks!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Look at that power walk! I love Lacey. I'm not going to lie, she may make me start liking arabians.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

"lllaaammmaaa number one....llaaammmaaa number two"

Hehe, they're so cute! And FUZZY!!

Lazey's such a good girl


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Awe she is so... cute! That trail in the first video is really gorgeous.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, I love Lacey. She's such a sweet old girl.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Poseidon said:


> Look at that power walk! I love Lacey. I'm not going to lie, she may make me start liking arabians.


 Yay! 
I love Arabians, the only problem with them is that once you decide you really like Arabians, all other horses seem to pale in comparison, imo. It's a problem for me. :lol:



equiniphile said:


> "lllaaammmaaa number one....llaaammmaaa number two"
> 
> Hehe, they're so cute! And FUZZY!!
> 
> Lazey's such a good girl


Haha! Yeah! The brown one is named Marina and the white/brown one is Dedre. Dedre is Marina's mom. Marina and I are tentatively friends (like, she's fine getting within 3 feet of me, I haven't touched her) but Dedre doesn't want anything to do with me. I feel kinda bad for them, they're basically completely feral so they seem to spend a lot of their time being scared. Lacey's decided she LOVES them. She nickers at them all the time, it's pretty cute. 



Gizmo said:


> Awe she is so... cute! That trail in the first video is really gorgeous.


 
I can't wait until the trees start getting green again, it's going to be so amazing. I love that forest, I feel so lucky that I've been able to basically grow up in it. I love trees. Haha



smrobs said:


> Aw, I love Lacey. She's such a sweet old girl.


Yay! 
She is a sweetie. I'm so lucky to have her, she tries so hard and I don't think she has a mean bone in her body. Maybe quite a few ADHD bones, but no mean ones. LOL!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Aww!! Shes so cute!!
Your saddle is reaaaly squeaky! That would drive me craaaaaaaazy!!!

VB


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

VanillaBean said:


> Aww!! Shes so cute!!
> Your saddle is reaaaly squeaky! That would drive me craaaaaaaazy!!!
> 
> VB


She is, isn't she! 

I know it is! It does drive me batty. :shock: I need to re-baby powder and clean it thoroughly again, I just haven't gotten the time yet. Darn that gorgeous saddle needing so much maintenance! haha


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

aww so cute.. <3


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Is the trail in the first video gravel? or paved? If it's soft enough, it would make for some awesom canters or even a short gallop.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Right there it is gravel/asphalt, but lower down on the trail there's this really long straight stretch that's more of this crushed gravel (with copious amounts of dead leaves on top) stuff that Lacey doesn't mind going full out on.  We have fun.


----------

